
Microsoft to store Superman on new glass storage - eternalny1
https://www.theverge.com/2019/11/4/20942040/microsoft-project-silica-glass-storage-warner-bros-features-details
======
benryon
Original story: [https://news.microsoft.com/innovation-stories/ignite-
project...](https://news.microsoft.com/innovation-stories/ignite-project-
silica-superman/)

